
Facebook Comments, Now On Over 50K Sites, Get More Social With Latest Upgrade - kevruger
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/12/facebook-comments-now-on-over-50k-sites-get-more-social-with-latest-upgrade/
======
AJ007
50,000 sites that I can no longer comment on.

